Ask HN: What is something you believe that nearly no one agrees with you on? - cyberaleck
======
krapp
Self-driving cars are potentially the greatest threat to human freedom since
the advent of the internet.

~~~
mrfusion
Why do you say that?

~~~
krapp
The temptation for abuse seems too great to me. You have to tell a third party
(or multiple - the government, law enforcement, your employer, your insurer
possibly, or anyone who signs up for the inevitable Google app which plots
your driving history) where you want to go and now they not only know who you
are, but where you're going and where you've been. Someone else has complete
control over the software which determines whether or not you get there
(assuming these cars don't have some sort of manual override).

Yes, currently large aircraft operate more or less the same way (and
everything is fine until something happens and the pilot realizes they don't
actually know how to fly a plane because they've never had to). But people
won't be taking planes to the store, or to work (for the most part) or the
voting booth or to the hospital or police station or an AA meeting. The
intersection of surveillance with physical restriction seems too much. I've
got nothing against the technology, I just don't want to see it in widespread
adoption. I don't want people in general to become trained to ask permission
from black boxes to take them where they want to go.

Though I readily concede I probably seem like someone railing against the
evils of the Web in the 90s, since a lot of people on HN think they're
brilliant and probably a few actually work on them. It just seems very
Orwellian to me.

~~~
mrfusion
That's a good point. In fact didn't a large city turn off its transit service
before a planned protest? (I think I remember hearing about that a few years
ago.)

I guess in the future the gov could shut down self driving cars going to a
planned protest location in the name of safety, etc.

------
lgieron
Ultra-high taxation of the rich will be the only way for the society to
survive in the world where most work will be performed by machines.

------
Myrmornis
Humans have no right to exclude others from areas of land larger than their
house and a small garden.

------
aegiso
The only meaningful measure of skill is the amount of pain experienced
acquiring it.

------
wturner
The only belief that unites all religions as well as "non believers' is a
general agreement that their is always something 'more' to life. In short the
only thing anyone agrees on is their is always something 'more' regardless if
you believe in god, aliens ... or whatever. The paradox is many people will
disagree....and insist on their own religious or ideological box as being the
'only' rendition of "more"...IE Jesus, Allah, YHWH, or even science and any of
its practitioners ideological and philosophical leanings (which do
exist...ouch!) etc. ha!

------
A_COMPUTER
Science has convincingly shown that consciousness and perception of "self" is
an illusion, and thus acting as if "you" are real, or matter to the universe,
is as fallacious and irrational as believing in a supernatural creator or
ghosts. "You" are a short-lived perturbation in the block-universe. This
reality, in combination with the nevertheless undeniable subjective experience
of my own self, narrowly privileges selfish pleasure-seeking over all other
moral codes, which themselves are utterly devoid of rational justification.

~~~
punkghetto
very interesting.

I would like to see this 'science', that's not voiced argumentatively, just
would be of interest. However I posit that consciousness is more than an
illusion. I won't type my spaghetti argument here but it is essentially the
famous 'I think, therefore I am'. I would agree with you on the irrationality
of religion and faith. I choose to be a 'believer' not on purely logical
grounds but because of the other benefits it provides to me. Unlike you I feel
that intrinsically my 'self' and other people's 'selves' are important and
equal. My faith based beliefs provide a foundation for principles that support
that conjecture. Essentially my beliefs are not based on the scientific method
or on the physical properties of the universe. They are not however 'utterly
devoid' of meaning, significance, or benefit.

btw, this s/b a reply to a previous comment as this doesn't answer the
question posed.

------
RRWagner
That people should care that their children's required Google-docs stored (and
other methods) essays written in school are also being scooped up and subject
to government algorithmic analysis with unknown present and future
consequences. This isn't paranoid, it's the current state of things, and no
one in either teachers' organizations or parents (or grandparents, uncles,
aunts, etc.) seems to care at all about their own children. Apparently no one
agrees that it's a problem, since the subject is never brought up or
discussed.

------
sixQuarks
when you die, nothing happens. You cease to exist and there is no soul,
heaven, hell, - nothing is revealed, you do not become one with consciousness,
etc.

But I hope I'm wrong

------
shahzad_76
Peter Thiel loves asking this question to startups. What's funny is that
writer Sarah Lacy posed it to him once (and uses it regularly at Pando Monthly
events), and his answer was apparently, "That's a really hard question to
answer."

[http://pando.com/2012/04/19/peter-thiels-pointed-
questions-t...](http://pando.com/2012/04/19/peter-thiels-pointed-questions-to-
ask-startups/)

------
JoeAltmaier
Wow, really? Ok, I believed up until now that nobody on Hacker News would post
a naked invitation to trolling...

------
pvdm
official story of 9/11 is fabricated lie.

~~~
jakeogh
[1]
[http://nate.flach.s3.amazonaws.com/Pretext.ISO](http://nate.flach.s3.amazonaws.com/Pretext.ISO)

------
rainmaking
Reincarnation is the most likely explanation for differing talents.

------
chrisbennet
I believe a happy person would be made poorer (in the ways that matter) by
winning the lottery. I'm the only person I know who _doesn 't_ want to win the
lottery.

------
marcoherbst
The great war of the future will not be between nations or religions, but
between city folk and rural folk.

------
rman666
Aliens seeded or significantly influenced the development of the human race, a
la 'Prometheus'.

~~~
punkghetto
Ha, made me smirk. I personally believe in creation. anyways I think it is
easy to feel like there is some sort of 'cosmic' intervention beyond
evolution, to help people feel a sense of purpose and place in our world and
universe.

------
bonemachine
That love really does exist, and will save us all.

------
fsk
Taxation is theft!

------
thinkscrappy
Morality is mostly an allusion of circumstance

------
user_235711
Humankind is not the end of evolution.

------
softwareman
There is no free will.

------
contextual
Morality matters, and the lack of it is destroying the planet, the economy,
and our families.

~~~
jayhuang
I agree very much with this. I'm not sure many people would disagree either...

